# aib visa debit



## ricko10 (22 Oct 2012)

hi, was just wondering, if aib are now offering visa debit cards to new customers orare they still issuing laser cards?
thanks
jamie


----------



## STEINER (22 Oct 2012)

I am an AIB customer for 2 decades.  Last week a new AIB Visa Debit card came.  It still has the Laser and Maestro logos and a 2016 expiry.


----------



## shavo25 (22 Oct 2012)

Im on the aib visa debit pilot scheme that is finishing the end of this month, so they should be rolling them out soon but dont hold your breath. They do not have laser or maestro symbols and are contactless, not that we are advanced enough yet here to utilise that service in shops!!


----------



## kimmage (23 Oct 2012)

AIB Visa Debit is contactless and they have started to roll them out.  Its on a branch by branch basis.


----------



## moonman (24 Oct 2012)

what contactless means is,,, in some stores they have a terminal with a window type of thing on the front.  if you make a purchase of anything under 15 euro , you just hold the card against the window,and when you hear the beep the transaction is complete. if you lose the card and it is found by a dishonest person who understands what the contactless symbol means they can purchase continually until it is reported by the owner. i exchanged my boi contactless card for a card without the facility, because when i enquired about the security , the bank said that unlike credit cards its my loss until its reported to them as lost or stolen. they have a random type of security , the terminal on a random basis will ask for your pin number , but that might never happen . i also understand that in ireland there is not a lot of companies with the technology (contactless terminals) yet, as the contactless system is only being rolled out here.


----------

